

50 new companies launch on Monday - cgherb911
http://demo.venturebeat.com/2010/03/19/demo-companies/

======
ktsmith
A significant percentage of those are not launching anything on Monday but are
simply presenting at Demo, or are announcing new features. Infusionsoft for
example has been around for quite some time, and if you want a perfect example
of a company to be skeptical of go look at their PHP sdk.

